# Hitting the AT



## ROCKnROT (Jun 14, 2017)

I took a break from traveling for a year after my dog was shot by the police in Fenix city AL and now I'm on what road again. I'll be hitting the Appalachian Trail first. Is anyone there already? My buddy Banjo Jack and I will be doing a bit of a stretch, no through hiking cuz we've done it already. Looking to meet up and jam, play music or just kick it. We also are magic the gathering nerds and certified dirty kids (piss on me!)


----------

